# the worst cube you ever try (2x2-5x5)



## kooixh (Dec 3, 2009)

what is the worst cube you have ever try to speedsolve with

2x2:rubik's 2x2
3x3:a dollar store cube
4x4:store bought 
5x5:rubik's


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2 - Rubik's 2x2-an older version.

3x3 - Michael's' 1-dollar cube. SMOOTH BUT NO CUTTING CORNERS. BLEH.

4x4 - Rubik's.

5x5 - See above XD.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2 nobel 2x2
3x3 really loose 3x3 with i dunno brand. pops with every turn
4x4 only had eastsheen
5x5 only have v-cube


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 3, 2009)

3x3x3: After being used to a DIY, I tried to finger trick a store bought and my index finger now hurts like hell.
4x4:Store Bought. Locking Up. Bleh.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2: Rubiks
3x3: Dollar Store Cube w/ several cracked pieces, vaseline, and loose core.
4x4: New Rubiks (Better now)
5x5: Rubiks. (Not mine, but not used very much.)


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 3, 2009)

3x3: dollar store cube, it was large, locky poppy and just terrible. It also had the wrong colour scheme. I decided to put vaseline and 2 types of silicone into it. The results were catastrophic.

4x4: Eastsheen
5x5: Eastsheen. That is why I don't practice 5x5.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 3, 2009)

5x5: ES! I like my Rubik's alot.


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2- A 2x2 ES I had to scramble at Fort Lee. I had to do wrist turns to move it.
3x3- The infamous Demon cube.
4x4- My Rubik's 4x4. Just awful.
5x5- My Rubik's Professor cube- most horrible thing I've ever had to solve.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2: No really bad ones. Even the Eastsheen KO is quite good.
3x3: A early 1980's KO 3x3x3 made in Taiwan. I own this as as proof cubing did come from the 1980's.
4x4: White Eastsheen KO 4x4
5x5: White Eastsheen KO 5x5. Will explode if you turn it and any good speed. But wonderful for slow (ie fun) solving and trying out new 5x5 methods.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2: My stat teacher's old rubik's brand.




Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 3x3 - Michael's' 1-dollar cube. SMOOTH BUT NO CUTTING CORNERS. BLEH.



While I agree this is the worst 3x3 I've tried, I would not say it is smooth at all. sometimes the faces will not turn at all and I will have to do R3 instead of R'

4x4: No idea really.

5x5: Reid Flasinski's v-5 at UPenn. Took 4 times longer to scramble than any other 5x5, and it basically broke my hands.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2 - Erm i think ZB FTW's ES was worse than the rubik's brand
3x3 - Some cube a kid brought to school which was nearly impossible to turn.
4x4 - Hmm. Maybe Michael's really locky one? Or a Rubik's brand i tried.
5x5 - ZBFTW's


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2 - Erm i think ZB FTW's ES was worse than the rubik's brand


Which one, my first one you could do U4, sometimes U5 with one flick, and didn't lockup (of course it couldn't cut corners) but I liked my second one more. It was super slow, but it rarely locked, and if you tried to cut corners, it could a bit. I definitely liked my 2nd one more, as my first one was too fast.


fazrulz said:


> 5x5 - ZBFTW's


Agreed


2x2: Rubik's Keychain at a store (I solved it for them, took about 5 minutes)
3x3: One that I have (bought for my brother in about 2000, I vaselined it recently to great improvement. You had to have it completely straight to turn, and rarely turned the way you wanted to, say if you wanted R', you would have to do R3. Also very, very, very tight.) 
4x4: RainbowBoy's ES, yep, I like Rubik's 4x4s more.
5x5: Mine. (Rubik's vaselined)

Edit: I'm guessing the 3x3 was about $2, which was alot of money back then for my brother


----------



## Zubon (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2 Rubik's brand (the one that's the same size as a 3x3) Amazingly crappy.
3x3 Dollar store cube. Maybe my diansheng (with non chiseled corner pieces)
4x4 Rubik's one is pretty bad. Eastsheen one is almost as bad. Can't cut corners and locks.
5x5 Rubik's is surprisingly good but pops.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Dec 3, 2009)

3x3: Bought from Toys 'R' Us. Initially surprised it is not too bad. I sub-2 min with it before changing to type D and type A III. Now it feels so difficult to turn I dunno how I lived with it. 2-3 seconds per turn.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2: Only one I've ever tried is my Eastsheen, which is amazing. So... none?

3x3: Some 3x3 I got with an Eastsheen set from huskyomega on eBay. Turned really smooth, but couldn't cut corners for crap. Also, the core decided to randomly come apart on me one day. 

4x4: OLD Rubik's Brand I got from a thrift store for $3. Hard to turn, clicky. Had a "sticky" feel to it, even after I cleaned it out and relubed it. meh.

5x5: Rubik's. Hard to turn. Pops a lot. Pieces twist, causing horrible lock ups that took for ever to undo. Not to mention regular lock ups on nearly every turn.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2: some crap one I wasted 4-5USD on.
3x3: some crap I can't turn basically.
4x4: eastsheen KO, they LOCK UP LIKE CRAP
5x5: eastsheen KO, same reason as above


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 3, 2009)

A 3x3 cube with a Pikachu image in each cubie and a large Pikachu image on the white face (center orientation mattered). Turning a face felt like rubbing sandpaper together and unless it was perfectly aligned it would lock up. Was able to solve the center orientation problem without help though.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 3, 2009)

kooixh said:


> what is the worst cube you have ever try to speedsolve with
> 
> 2x2:rubik's 2x2
> 3x3:a dollar store cube
> ...



2x2: an unknows keychain 2x2
3x3: the sudokube
4x4: my friend's rubik's 4x4
5x5: YJ eastsheen KO


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2 - Mini ES
3x3 - Arnaud Van Galens at UK open, no offence, but I absolutley HATE that cube!!!
4x4 - My first ever 4x4, I got it for free from ebay, ES
5x5 - Friends ES


----------



## Muesli (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2x2-Rubik's Ice.

3x3x3-£1.20 cube. Seriously. The edges used to duck inside the hollow corners somehow.

4x4x4-My Rubik's. It was so loose it used to pop doing u turns. Used for parts now. One of the corners is now a 1x1x1. 

5x5x5-A friends Rubik's. Almost unturnable.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2x2 - Rubik's

3x3x3 - The first one I had which was a friend's, the whole yellow layer would fall off if you turned that side. It also has the following properties:
-R3 instead of R'
-No fingertricks allowed, use armtricks instead.
-Never pops except for that whole yellow layer. Very hard to put that centerpiece back.

4x4x4 - Didn't have a really bad 4x4x4 cube yet. I guess the worst would be my new mold Rubik's 4x4x4.

5x5x5 - Rubik's


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 3, 2009)

5x5: QJ defective core. I fixed it but it is still delicate
7x7: Chinese brand, pops like crazy
3x3: Storebought, never lubed it and it always locks. Am getting a C4U one this week though


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 3, 2009)

Rubik's 4x4 that's broken in. Mine got soooooo loose... It's terrible. Locks up like crazy.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

2- My white ES. It pops every solve honest. I should post a video maybe later.
3- $1.99 from some flea market in a hispanic neighborhood in Cali.
4- This one Rubik's I have
5- Prob my Rubik's.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2: ES since I didnt touch another yet 
3x3: Diansheng
4x4: Rubik's
5x5: Eastsheen


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

deepSubDiver said:


> 3x3: Diansheng



WOT?!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2-Eastsheen
3x3-Claires cube
4x4- Rubiks
5x5-QJ

EDIT: Hey! I know you from youtube. No offense but your videos aren't that great.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> EDIT: Hey! I know you from youtube. No offense but your videos aren't that great.



Who me?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 3, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Hey! I know you from youtube. No offense but your videos aren't that great.
> ...


No the topic starter.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Oh, sorry. It's just the comment was right below me and I was like "I doubt that you know me from yt"


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 3, 2009)

My 3x3 is the worst ever, (different Michael) I got about 30 extra (they were party favors at my bar mitzvah), and people can vouch for the over all disgust of them.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: Some horrible eastsheen that was floating around Nationals.
3x3: A bizarre, springless monstrosity that I found in my room about a year ago. Or David Woner's JSK clone. It's awesome, but annoying. It pops often, and for absolutely no apparent reason.
4x4: ES clone.
5x5: Tough call. I've felt some pretty awful retooled Rubik's ones, but I've also felt a V5 that had been pretty much destroyed by some petroleum lube.


----------



## Hammond (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: Rubik's brand.
3x3: I've had some pretty terrible Edisons due to faulty cores, but dollar stores are pretty bad.
4x4: Never had any bad experience with 4x4s, ES, QJ, and my Rubik's all work great. 
5x5: Eastsheen. I love the turning of it, but man the corner cutting is horrid.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 4, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> My 3x3 is the worst ever, (different Michael) I got about 30 extra (they were party favors at my bar mitzvah), and people can vouch for the over all disgust of them.



THOSE SUCK BALLS.

That or your smiley face cube that pops on every turn.


----------



## kooixh (Dec 4, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> EDIT: Hey! I know you from youtube. No offense but your videos aren't that great.



me but i don't know you


----------



## ianini (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: Rubik's
3x3: Horrible store-bought. I had to use my whole wrist to turn the top layer.
4x4: Friends KO. It pops every turn.
5x5: Eastsheen


----------



## idpapro (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2, honestly my own homemade 2x2
3x3, mabye a cube for you diy or a diansheng
4x4, um, mabye pestvics ES, wayyy too loose
5x5, monkeydudes1313 5x5, wayy too tight, or AVG's ES supercube


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 4, 2009)

i can simplify the list, cube that aren't good for speedcubing are:
cheap cubes =D & unlucky rubik's brands.


----------



## kooixh (Dec 4, 2009)

idpapro said:


> 3x3, mabye a cube for you diy or a diansheng



cube 4 you diy?! that's my main speed cube


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 4, 2009)

kooixh said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3, mabye a cube for you diy or a diansheng
> ...



cube for you?!! thats like... one of the best cubes i've tried [i've only tried like 5] X)


----------



## Jani (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: i only have eastsheen and its kinda suck
3x3: a 50 cent cube (very cheap isn't it?)
4x4: rubik's
5x5: rubik's


----------



## Owen (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: Rubik's
3x3: Dollar store cube
4x4: Rubik's
Pyraminx: DX transparent
Megaminx: Chinese


----------



## deepSubDiver (Dec 4, 2009)

I noticed that some people love Dianshengs and some hate it. Opinions diverge pretty much. Are there probably different types or is it just personal preference? For me it locks up waaay too much (I couldnt do a fast G-perm without lockups yet and I try over and over) and doesnt cut corners.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Dec 4, 2009)

I tried a jumbo sized 3x3 that locked up on every turn and would also pop around ten times per solve.


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 5, 2009)

deepSubDiver said:


> I noticed that some people love Dianshengs and some hate it. Opinions diverge pretty much. Are there probably different types or is it just personal preference? For me it locks up waaay too much (I couldnt do a fast G-perm without lockups yet and I try over and over) and doesnt cut corners.



dian shengs aren't quality cubes (similar to rubik's storeboughts), you can buy 100 of them and only 50 might be good cubes :I


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 5, 2009)

2x2: Rubik's brand (obviously) or Clown brand 
3x3: Monash University Rubik's Cube (given for free) or tiled, less than a dollar cube
4x4: YJ brand
5x5: Rubik's brand (obviously).


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 5, 2009)

gyc6001 said:


> 2x2: Rubik's brand (obviously) or Clown brand
> 3x3: Monash University Rubik's Cube (given for free) or tiled, less than a dollar cube
> 4x4: YJ brand
> 5x5: Rubik's brand (obviously).



FREE 3x3x3? wow...

3x3x3: i tried a new crappy cube today, cheap picture cubes :L


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Dec 7, 2009)

2x2: I've only had one yet, and it's the eastsheen White-f. i don't know what that means, but that's what it said on c4u.
3x3: dollar-store cube that hurt to turn ad had a horrible color scheme (hot pink, lavender, fluorescent orange, neon yellow, etc. )
4x4: Rubik's
5x5: don't have one yet, but not wasting money on a rubik's brand.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 7, 2009)

2x2: Rubik's
3x3: Rubik's 
4x4: Rubik's
5x5: Rubik's


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 7, 2009)

3x3:My badly modded "Magic" cube see link for description.
http://www.rubetimer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=105
Basicaly modding made it worse


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2009)

2x2 - Rubik's
3x3 - Demon Cube
4x4 - _*retooled *_rubik's
5x5 - Rubik's.


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 8, 2009)

worst 
2x2 - rubiks 
3x3 - cracker barrel cube
4x4 - rubiks
5x5 - rubiks
6x6 - v cube

Best
2x2 - ES with springs
3x3 - A4
4x4 - ES with springs
5x5 - v cube modded
6x6 - v cube modded


----------



## Forte (Dec 8, 2009)

Square-1: Sarah's crappy Square-1
2x2: My Eastsheen
3x3: My friend's cheap crap cube
4x4: My other friend's Rubik's
5x5: My Rubik's


----------



## vgbjason (Dec 8, 2009)

2x2: Friend's Rubik's
3x3: Either my first cube (WD-40 T.T) or a 2-3 dollar cube I got that exploded during the first scrambe. It's honestly hard to narrow it down
4x4: My friends Rubik's, it acutually popped so bad on me I had to almost fully reassemble it
5x5: don't have a 5x5


----------



## Tdude (Dec 22, 2009)

2x2:ES (mine is not turnable after i disassembled it)
3x3:dollar store cube (my friends dollar store 3x3)
4x4:rubiks 
5x5:rubiks


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

2x2:KO Brand, Yellow Plastic. Anyone else seen it before?
3x3:Cracker Barrel Cube
4x4:Rubik's
5x5:Rubik's


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 22, 2009)

Worst Cubes:
2x2: Probably the Ice Cube, because I have never tried a KO 2x2.
3x3: Chinatown smooth tiled cubes. *shudders*
4x4: Retooled Rubik's.
5x5: Rubik's
6x6: KO 6x6
7x7: White V-CUBE 7x7 with a missing piece

Best Cubes:
2x2: Eastsheen Black (S/S)
3x3: My A II, lulz.
4x4: Mini QJ
5x5: Mr. Verde's Black V-CUBE 5
6x6: Chris's modified black 6 with white core. (I haven't tried to many 6x6's, but I have tried a lot of bad ones XD)
7x7: Mr. Verde's black V-CUBE 7.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 22, 2009)

2x2x2: Rubik's
3x3x3: Some random knockoff I found
4x4x4: Retooled Rubik's
5x5x5: Rubiks.


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 22, 2009)

2x2: Ice Cube
3x3x3: My dollar store cube
4x4: Retooled Rubik's
5x5: Rubik's
Pyraminx: My Meffert's


----------



## PeterV (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had limited experience with different types of cubes, but here are my worst:

2x2: Rubik's storebought
3x3: Cracker Barrel cube (yes, it's worse than a dollar store cube!)
4x4: Rubik's storebought


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 22, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> 2x2:KO Brand, Yellow Plastic. Anyone else seen it before?


Ask Shaden, he was selling a bunch.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2009)

2x2x2-6x6x6
iTouch App


----------



## skarian (Dec 22, 2009)

2x2: ES (Only one i have)
3x3: $ cube
4x4: mefferts
5x5: v-cube(Only one i have)
6x6: unmoddedd v-cube(Only one i have)
7x7: v-cube 7(Only one i have)


----------



## Owen (Jan 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 2x2x2-6x6x6
> iTouch App



Yeah, I couldn't even solve that.


----------



## only-the-brave (Jan 3, 2010)

2x2: Rubiks
3x3: 1€ cube and rubiks DIY fp)
4x4:rubiks
5x5:rubiks


----------



## tlm1992 (Jan 3, 2010)

2x2: my eastsheen clone after it broke and i fixed it again (it was pretty good before it broke)
3x3: my sudoku cube or (x)'s hannah montana super cube
4x4 + 5x5: Rubik's


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 3, 2010)

2x2 My friends Harry Potter 2x2
3x3 Knockoff Jumbo Cube I bought for £4
4x4 Coghill's Rubik's


----------



## TioMario (Jan 3, 2010)

2 USD 3x3x3 cube I got to learn how to solve it... is like the Demon Cube, with wrong color scheme and the worst quality sickers you can imagine. I had to paint the sickers with a marker lol.

I still have nightmares with that cube...


----------



## computerdl (Jan 3, 2010)

2x2: Rubik's 
3x3: Un-Lubed Dollar Store
4x4: N/A (even rubik's aren't that bad...)
5x5: Eastshen!!!!!! POPS A HELL OF A LOT!!!


----------



## Carson (Jan 3, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2:KO Brand, Yellow Plastic. Anyone else seen it before?
> ...








This one? It's a Clown Cube.


2x2: The Clown Cube that was inflectionally known as the "Demon Cube"
3x3: Sam Roach's white 3x3. I have popped it while scrambling at least 4 times that I can recall. I have learned to recognize it and now pass it off to someone else to scramble.
4x4: Rubik's
5x5: I dunno, I only have an ES.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 11, 2010)

My rubik's 4x4 stinks thats my only 4x4 and its bad


----------



## riffz (May 11, 2010)

The dollar store cube I did my first BLD solve on. I'm still amazed to this day that I didn't get a lockup that jeopardized the solve.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 11, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> My rubik's 4x4 stinks thats my only 4x4 and its bad



Unnecessary bump?


----------



## Lorenzo (May 11, 2010)

2x2: Rubik's Ice Cube
3x3: Magic Cube (Steven, keep your cube like that and never make it better)
4x4: Rubik's Brand
5x5: Rubik's Brand


----------



## goatseforever (May 11, 2010)

Not gonna lie, my JSK was the worst "speedcube" I've ever laid hands on.


----------



## sz35 (May 11, 2010)

2x2:rubik's
3x3:dollar cube
4x4: rubik's
5x5: V-cube XD(never tried anything else)


----------



## Owen (May 11, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> My rubik's 4x4 stinks thats my only 4x4 and its bad



Hey, are you that person from YouTube?


----------



## Lochran (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2 Rubiks Brand 
3x3 Dollar store
4x4and 5x5 eastshenn cuz no springs


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2: Mini Mohzi-- falls apart without much help
3x3: probably just some random storebought
4x4: Rubik's
5x5: Rubik's-- I own it. :'(


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2 - 5x5 = Rubiks


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rubiks 5x5 can't turn for nothing


----------



## emolover (Jun 4, 2011)

Rubik's brand all the way!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2 - Rubik's
3x3 - Some random knock off 3x3 from the 80s
4x4 - They're all terrible
5x5 - Rubik's


----------



## emolover (Jun 4, 2011)

rickcube said:


> 2x2 - Rubik's
> 3x3 - Some random knock off 3x3 from the 80s
> 4x4 - *They're all terrible*
> 5x5 - Rubik's


 
Is Dayan=Mf8 or the X-cube really that bad?


----------



## maggotcuber (Jun 4, 2011)

My friend's store bought 3x3 that he lube with motor grease -_- it was impossible to turn and it left your hands black


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 4, 2011)

I haven't tried the x cube but I really don't like anything else as of yet.


----------



## hoopee (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2: Rubik's
3x3: 1€ random cube, terrible in all ways. After CRC and sanding turns well but locks up and cuts poorly.
4x4: Rubik's


----------



## sauso (Jun 4, 2011)

worst 3x3 was one i brought from a $2 shop. It was so terrible i shattered it in 5 minutes. next to that though my store brought cube is my worst. followed by by diy rubiks brand.

Both my 4x4 and 5x5 are rubiks brand and they are terrible.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2 rubik
3x3 $2 shop 
4x4 rubik
5x5 rubik


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 4, 2011)

1982 3x3x3 Rubik world.


----------



## EMI (Jun 4, 2011)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5CM_2x2x2_XY_Magic_Cube_White-37002
This 2x2. BY FAR. 
It is unbelievably bad. Turning is hardly possible, corner cutting not at all. After doing like 5 turns in average, it completely falls apart and you can't easily put it back together.
While making a fun video about it I tried to put it back together and a piece broke. The video is now even better  I am going to upload it soon


----------



## Thompson (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2 - Rubik's
3x3 - The one from Mefferts
4x4 - Clown Cube
5x5 - A really bad Rubik's Brand


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2:Rubik's
3x3: rubik's and C4U
4x4: Rubiks
5x5: probably Rubik's


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2011)

1x1 - Lego cube, White face is far too loose
2x2 - Ice cube, one of the pins is broken so now it falls apart if i turn the blue white axis
3x3 - Magic cube... Fell apart after 2 solves... second cube i ever bought... although sadly my AV comes close to this, far too loose even on full tight and pops (implodes) when I try and do anything with it
4x4 - Rubiks... i hit it with a sledgehammer and it works fine now =P
5x5 - Eastsheen... it unscrews it i twist it anticlockwise lol, think im getting a V-cube for bday on wednesday


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 6, 2011)

You're putting AV and Magic cube in the same sentance... :O


----------



## yomaster (Jun 7, 2011)

rubiks 3x3


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 7, 2011)

Everything Rubik's brand.


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 7, 2011)

I got a 3x3 cube from my little sister as a present from a dollar store. It had shiny stickers so you really can't tell which color is which unless you look really closely. This thing was ridiculous to turn and then every once in a while it would pop. My Rubik's Brand one was 100 times better than this cube.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2011)

3x3 from Cracker Barrel.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> 3x3 from Cracker Barrel.


 
lolol I was just about to say this. Fortunately I didn't actually buy it; they had one sitting on the shelf that I just had to solve. Took over a minute


----------



## cs071020 (Jun 7, 2011)

3x3:HKD$10(USD $1.2....)bought in stationary stop


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 7, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> You're putting AV and Magic cube in the same sentance... :O


 
Yes... why wouldn't I =P
they are both as bad as each other, nothing ive had even comes close to my Rubik's Storebought


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 7, 2011)

2x2: Any cube that has a Rubik's mechanism
3x3: cheap cube that you can get in any store


----------



## tnk351 (May 12, 2018)

Bump
2x2 eastsheen 2x2
3x3 diy cube my school gave me
4x4 eastsheen 4x4
5x5 shengshou 5x5


----------



## cuber314159 (May 15, 2018)

2x2: Rubik's 
3x3: some oversized cheap cube 
4x4: Rubik's 
5x5: Rubik's


----------

